# Help please



## ryant (Nov 2, 2006)

Guys my problem is....I install atitool 16 rev5 and no lock ups, nice and smooth but my prob is that my scores are way low with ati tool install,if i uninstall it boom back to high scores is there any option of 3d that i have to do or something...With ati tool install stock clocks i get 8900 on 3d 05,remove ati tool i get 10500 ....I have work with ati tool before i use to use version 13 with driver 6.3 and went and did a 7100 score on 3d 06 runing nice but drivers come need to upgrade .....

Thanks.. 
I have pentium d 960 
x1900xtx


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow, that's interesting finding.  Just curious, how many times do you tried with and without ATITool to get that conclusion?

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 3, 2006)

Try a newer ves of ATi tool.


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 3, 2006)

are you using ati drivers or something else like Omega drivers?   i have had that issue when using ati's drivers...if i remember right it has to do with the overclocking utility....they can conflict...ati has an overclock utility and you are trying to use a second overclock utility, the ati overclocker will usually go back to stock clocks....glitch...

if you are using ati's drivers...then i suggest going to omegadrivers.com and dl the latest one from there....


----------



## ryant (Nov 4, 2006)

iam using drivers from the ati web ,is that right? thanks...I know is not the comp because ass soon as i remove the ati tool boom very high scores agin..I have the default profile and 2 other profiles..

Thanks...I try riv tuner and it work good ,but i like ati tool better it lets u play with voltage..

Another thign i notice is that before i could set and save at 765 and 900 and now i cant it wont let me set it over 742 and 864 does this new tool has a limit now?..

Thanks to all ur rplys


----------



## Kasparz (Nov 4, 2006)

Maybe you set 2D clocks to 3D by a mistake somehow?


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 4, 2006)

ryant said:


> iam using drivers from the ati web ,is that right? thanks...I know is not the comp because ass soon as i remove the ati tool boom very high scores agin..I have the default profile and 2 other profiles..
> 
> Thanks...I try riv tuner and it work good ,but i like ati tool better it lets u play with voltage..
> 
> ...




Its the ati driver......i have done this with ati drivers so many freaken times..lol....

Here is a link to OmegaDrivers                                                                       http://www.omegadrivers.net/ati/win2k_xp.php Uninstall your ati drivers first, then restart and install the omega drivers.....if you like atitool over ati tool tray, then unselect ati tool tray when it asks you what you want to install...you see where.....then you should b able to use ati tool and omegadrivers without losing your clocks...

here is a way to tell if the ati driver is changing your clock...goto your ati CCC and open it up to its overclocking screen...read what it says, if it says you are overclocked, then open a game or benchmark test, close it after it starts up and read what the CCC overdriver says. id be willing to bet the clocks have changed.....    gl


----------



## ryant (Nov 7, 2006)

ATIonion said:


> Its the ati driver......i have done this with ati drivers so many freaken times..lol....
> 
> Here is a link to OmegaDrivers                                                                       http://www.omegadrivers.net/ati/win2k_xp.php Uninstall your ati drivers first, then restart and install the omega drivers.....if you like atitool over ati tool tray, then unselect ati tool tray when it asks you what you want to install...you see where.....then you should b able to use ati tool and omegadrivers without losing your clocks...
> 
> here is a way to tell if the ati driver is changing your clock...goto your ati CCC and open it up to its overclocking screen...read what it says, if it says you are overclocked, then open a game or benchmark test, close it after it starts up and read what the CCC overdriver says. id be willing to bet the clocks have changed.....    gl




thanks u solve my prob thanks


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Nov 7, 2006)

Errmm..., what cards is allowed overdrive by ATI?  I can't find overdrive (or overclock) option  on CCC.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## ryant (Dec 6, 2006)

i also solve my prob using ati drivers by disabling the ati services ,ati hot ket ,ati smart,thanks guys..


----------

